# Vizio Release Pricing for Its Dolby Vision Reference Series Televisions



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Vizio has been readying its Reference Series of televisions for retail sale for a number of months, and, yesterday, the popular television manufacturer released the actual MSRPs that customers will need to stomach if they want to take a bite of the world’s first Dolby Vision capable sets. Before we dig into the numbers, lets take a second preview look at the company’s two Reference Series televisions.










It wasn’t that long ago that 4K TVs were marketed solely on pixels; four times as many pixels as standard high definition, to be exact. As you probably know, it turns out that more pixels isn’t an absolute necessity and consumers have expressed reservations about dumping their working HDTVs in favor of 4K. Somewhere along the way both High Dynamic Range (HDR) and Wide Color Gamut entered the picture and the playing field began to change. These technologies, you see, are revolutionary and when paired with 4K they make a very good case for upgrading. 

High Dynamic Range is a tech that boosts a television’s ability to display extremely bright and dark content with richness and subtleties; shadow details and intricacies within super bright objects (an image of the sun, for example) are given new life and reveal with HDR. Vizio’s new quantum dot Reference Series offers HDR through using a proprietary Ultra-Color Spectrum technology. The company says that Ultra-Color Spectrum promises better color, but also boosts their Reference Series displays’ ability to produce brighter images (800-nit) through 384 active LED zones of backlighting. This boost in light allows the displays to support Dolby Vision (which is Dolby’s standard for mastering content with HDR).

Dolby Vision is the only current standard for HDR and both of Vizio’s new Reference Series sets will be able to properly display Dolby Vision encoded video. As we hinted earlier this year, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment has been readying Dolby Vision encoded movies for the streaming service VUDU. In addition to any previously revealed titles, Warner Bros. has announced that its pipeline of remastered 4K Ultra HD VUDU titles will include San Andreas, Mad Max: Fury Road, Magic Mike XXL, Jupiter Ascending, Man of Steel, and The Great Gatsby. And, if you’ve been following Home Theater Shack’s Blu-ray Reviews, then you’ll know which of these titles is probably best to avoid (HDR or not). Netflix has also committed to remastering content in Dolby Vision. Its first release will be the popular Marco Polo television series (Netflix says Season Two of Marco Polo will also get the Dolby treatment). 

The notion of HDR remastered titles is certainly enticing, however I’d be remiss not to remind you, friendly reader, that remastered content was not shot with HDR in mind. During CES 2015, I talked to video guru Joe Kane about the possibility of eye fatigue resulting from watching remastered content (it seemed to my eyes that the demo movie we were shown might be a tad too bright for long term viewing in a darkened theater room). Mr. Kane agreed and said that the best HDR material will arrive when Hollywood films are shot using HDR as a creative tool. As a side note, he iterated that film houses are excited about the possibilities that HDR presents (much more so than 4K, itself).

Now to the prices of Vizio’s new darlings, which come in two screen sizes: 65-inch and 120-inch. The 65-inch class model has a suggested price of $5,999 (which isn’t too far off other quality UHD sets). The 120-inch model is being offered for a dollar amount that makes it near unobtanium for most everyone ($129,999.99). If you’re looking to add that hulking behemoth to your wall, start saving your pennies now.

Both televisions are available for purchase today. Visit Vizio.com for more information.

_Image Credit: Vizio_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Visio Release Pricing for Its Dolby Vision Reference Series Televisions*

So... who's in for a 120"?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Visio Release Pricing for Its Dolby Vision Reference Series Televisions*

Funny you should ask ^^, we're considering one for our showroom. 

Thanks Todd for this great thread with very good information. Here's another HTS thread I started on Vizio's "R" series on HTS.

I also participated in Vizio's two day NYC showcase event earlier this week and Vizio's "R" series looked exceptional. I'll see them again in a few days at CEDIA.

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Visio Release Pricing for Its Dolby Vision Reference Series Televisions*

Robert, definitely get one! ;-)

I'll see you out at CEDIA... wonder if Vizio will have a 120 in tow?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, Vizio is bringing the 65" and 120" Reference series. Vizio is showing in the Powerhouse booth. Let's meet at their exhibit. 

Looking forward to seeing you at CEDIA!

-Robert


----------



## Theatredaz (Nov 20, 2011)

I remember when I first purchased my Elite HDTV Panel ~ 70" Screen size, even at 6 feet back the pixels where too observable and un-watch-able

* I was able to switch to a 60" model from the shop, fortunately the 70" had a glitch with 3D panel and was defective, so the shop I purchased it from did not lose any money from the sale.

* Basically 1080p cannot be watched at larger than 60" threshold without losing the benefits of the larger screen size.

Shops including consumers should be aware of 1080p limitations at close viewing distances.

4K Screens can be watched within 5-6 feet at any panel size.

* It's too bad 4K Market is still in the 60-70" screen size range . I can't say it worth the upgrade for results that won't be too noticeable.

Vizios Reference sets look like they have some solid tech in them. But 80-100" size is IMO the only reason to upgrade to 4K sets.


----------

